# Check this eBay item out!



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ingrown Toe Nail Recover Toenail Correction Pedicure Fixer Straightener Clippers  | eBay
					

(only intensify the ingrown toenail side)". Professional Nail File Drill LED Lamp Electric USB Polisher Pen Manicure Tool. Diamond Nail Drill Bits 3/32" Cuticle Cutter for Manicure Milling Burr Grinder.



					rover.ebay.com
				




I bet Al Capone or John Dillinger would have to have one.[emoji21]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2019)

Gee, that'll fit right under my shoe!!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

8. Please wear loose shoes, regular pruning toe.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 12, 2019)

That is some serious E-bay surfing to come across this!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 12, 2019)

There's also a probability that his toe matches the one in pic.


----------



## morton (Nov 13, 2019)

My toe hurts just looking at the photo!

Had a toe nail removed, failed procedure, and it was one of the worst experiences in my life....and I've had 5 major surgeries.  At one point during the procedure I noticed smoke, yes smoke coming from my toe.  Said to the quack, "what the hell is that?"  "Acid, so it won't grow back."  It did partially grow back and now I go to different doctor every 2 months to have it trimed.


----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2019)

morton said:


> My toe hurts just looking at the photo!
> 
> Had a toe nail removed, failed procedure, and it was one of the worst experiences in my life....and I've had 5 major surgeries.  At one point during the procedure I noticed smoke, yes smoke coming from my toe.  Said to the quack, "what the hell is that?"  "Acid, so it won't grow back."  It did partially grow back and now I go to different doctor every 2 months to have it trimed.



When I was 12 ,the doctor ( not a foot doctor, just the family doc) cut both my big toe nails down the middle and acid put on the root to stop it from growing back.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 13, 2019)

only $3.99 that's a bargain!   I just ordered two.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 13, 2019)

That could be a useful little model making clamp... A quick look at AliExpress found them for 1.05 USD delivered...


----------



## morton (Nov 14, 2019)

Sven said:


> When I was 12 ,the doctor ( not a foot doctor, just the family doc) cut both my big toe nails down the middle and acid put on the root to stop it from growing back.




The doc who does me now said he only recommends total removal in very unusual cases. He said he always tries to "sculpt" or train the nail to grow properly.  Unfortuneately I didn't
go to him first.


----------

